

To all who Think Themselves a Programmer II - pubnub
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/2114014348.html

======
kls
_bad ass super ninja in our 5+ year old company of 9+ ninjas_

This is really bad, I don't think I have seen a post more self absorbed than
this one. Instead of worrying about their l33t skillz maybe they should think
about the fact that their are few web problem domains that require l33t hello
words and actually require more creativity, they are going to get more bang
for their buck by getting a decent programmer that is creative than one that
knows every detail of some obscure language feature, their looking for skills
in the wrong problem domain. These are the kind of job posts that make
programmers look like self absorbed individuals. I don't think it is a stretch
to say that post like this immediate eliminate the poster from consideration
by the best of the best. I used to be one of those guys, you know a ninja-
rockstar-asshat-knowitall, then I worked with a team of guys that formed out
of MIT. After a few weeks with them I realized what a tool I was, so did they.
I was good, so where they, difference is I was the one with an ego they where
not. I learned a lot from those guys, the most important thing I learned was a
group of guys with no egos can accomplish amazing things.

------
atomical
Sounds like a bunch of dickheads.

